# IHS Branch Meeting - Darlington and Tees Valley branch - February



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been asked to promote the next meeting as a meeting, as well as the Galapagos talk - just in case some people dont realise.

It will be held at The Foresters Arms, Coatham Mundeville, Nr Darlington, DL1 3LU on Sunday 27th February at 7.30pm.

A social get together and also an illustarted talk about "The Galapagos" will fill the evening.

Cost is £1 for IHS members and £1.50 for non members.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

How many you getting??


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

You'll have to be less cryptic Greame...... How many what?

You mean people attending? Last time there was around 40 people.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

Not long to go now, really looking forward to this :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

beardedlady said:


> Not long to go now, really looking forward to this :2thumb:


Ere! Get back to cleaning up after kiddies!

See you Sunday.


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

v-max said:


> Ere! Get back to cleaning up after kiddies!
> 
> See you Sunday.


 Just having a coffee :lol2: 

will see ya sunday : victory:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

beardedlady said:


> Just having a coffee :lol2:
> 
> will see ya sunday : victory:


You wont see me Sunday. You not allowed to come.

We have had to ban dreads due to health and safety concerns.

Hope you not too disappointed. :devil:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

v-max said:


> You wont see me Sunday. You not allowed to come.
> 
> We have had to ban dreads due to health and safety concerns.
> 
> Hope you not too disappointed. :devil:


Thats not on :lol2::lol2: i will just have to shave them off, cant miss out on ya talk now can i :notworthy:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

beardedlady said:


> Thats not on :lol2::lol2: i will just have to shave them off, cant miss out on ya talk now can i :notworthy:


I'm working on the talk, its a blinder. Even though I say it myself.

So, see you Sunday. We can raffle your shaved off dreads.

Im sure someone can use them for rodent bedding or something.: victory:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

v-max said:


> I'm working on the talk, its a blinder. Even though I say it myself.
> 
> So, see you Sunday. We can raffle your shaved off dreads.
> 
> Im sure someone can use them for rodent bedding or something.: victory:


 hope they bring lotsa money :lol2: my dreads are priceless:lol2:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

beardedlady said:


> hope they bring lotsa money :lol2: my dreads are priceless:lol2:


You do realise that I dont give up until you bite?

Sam's too easy to break nowadays. So perhaps you can be the new challenge. Hmm........... When can I get you to go off to spray your day geckos? :devil:

Oh, by the way my tickets arrived for the German Goth Festival. Very posh, came in a fancy tin. With a CD, stickers, postcard and.............. a chocolate bar. Lovely. Not that Im mentioning all of this to make you hacked off. But....... German Goth festival........ and chocolate - very nice. Have a nice week off, Mrs Mopp.


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

v-max said:


> You do realise that I dont give up until you bite?
> 
> Sam's too easy to break nowadays. So perhaps you can be the new challenge. Hmm........... When can I get you to go off to spray your day geckos? :devil:
> 
> Oh, by the way my tickets arrived for the German Goth Festival. Very posh, came in a fancy tin. With a CD, stickers, postcard and.............. a chocolate bar. Lovely. Not that Im mentioning all of this to make you hacked off. But....... German Goth festival........ and chocolate - very nice. Have a nice week off, Mrs Mopp.


Jealous??? me never......make sure you got them tickets well hidden :lol2: you can keep the chocolate bar im not a big fan thats more sam :lol2: 
and as for me being the new challenge you got your work cut out:devil::devil:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

The gauntlets down......

And you're still not coming to my talk. So there.


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

v-max said:


> The gauntlets down......
> 
> And you're still not coming to my talk. So there.


 
humph:whip:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

beardedlady said:


> humph:whip:


Stop stamping your feet.........

Ok, you can come....

But only cos I got that money from you today for my toy fund......


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

v-max said:


> Stop stamping your feet.........
> 
> Ok, you can come....
> 
> But only cos I got that money from you today for my toy fund......


woohoo yippy :no1::no1:

oh dont spend it all at once


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

Dont forget the meeting is on tonight guys gonna be a good one :2thumb:


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

v-max said:


> Sam's too easy to break nowadays. So perhaps you can be the new challenge. Hmm........... When can I get you to go off to spray your day geckos? :devil:


S'cuse me, did Ihear you using my name in vain Mr S??????:gasp:

Hope the talk went well :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

daughterofthedarkness said:


> S'cuse me, did Ihear you using my name in vain Mr S??????:gasp:
> 
> Hope the talk went well :2thumb:


Im allowed to. Your a Judas. 

Anyways. Im glad you didnt come. So there.

It was too cramped for mutant sky scrapers like you.

Have a nice holiday..... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the great turnout last night - I think the landlady of the pub was very accomodating moving all of her locals out into the smaller room we had booked so we could have the larger room!

I hope everyone enjoyed the talk. Im confident that the next meeting will be the second weekend in April. Its likely to be a social and quiz night. Im working on the entertainment for May already - we have a choice of speakers, so should be another good night!


----------

